# I guess they like my stuff



## Kenbo (Nov 23, 2011)

The biggest woodworking tool show in my area is happening this weekend. It's the Canadian Home Workshop show and I have been asked by General International to come out to the show and do scrolling demonstrations for their Excalibur line of scroll saws. Sounds like a good way to spend a weekend for sure so looks like it will be a scrolling kind of weekend for me, with lots of eyes on what I do. I'm really looking forward to this. Going to be a good time for sure.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow now you've arrived. Hope you'll have some video you can post up for us. 

Congrats!


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 26, 2011)

Today was the first day of the show and there was a great turn out. I had several requests for me to attend woodworking clubs (which I didn't know existed) and give lessons or help out. It was very strange to have all of the eyes on me for the entire day. I'm used to being in my shop alone when I work on my stuff and to be the center of attention was a little weird, but I had a great time and I am looking forward to doing it again tomorrow.
[attachment=282]

[attachment=283]

[attachment=284]

[attachment=285]

[attachment=286]


----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2011)

Excellent pictures Ken. I bet that would be a little intimidating at first since like you say you're just not used to working in front of people. The show looks like it is going great. Hope you're had a great turnout today as well. You're propbably sawing away as I type this but when you get settled back in let us know how today went also. 


Thanks for the report & pics!


----------



## phinds (Nov 27, 2011)

YAAAAY KEN !!!


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 27, 2011)

Another fantastic day. I managed to finish one of my intricate cuttings and did a solid 16 hours on the saw. 9 hours yesterday and another 7 today. The tool reps kept asking if I was going to take a break and I had to tell them that once I get going, I like to keep it going. Apparently, I'm a "machine" :wacko1:

I've been invited to come out and do demo for other shows in other cities and I think I'm going to accept. I had a great time at this one. As well, a local woodworking club wants to discuss my availability for teaching a scrolling class to their members. I told them that I wasn't exactly sure and didn't want to commit to anything right now, but I would be more than willing to come out to check out their club, give a few pointers and meet their members.
If they only knew the real me. :scare:

Life is good.


----------



## chippin-in (Dec 6, 2011)

They couldnt have picked a better man to show off a scroll saw and how much awesome stuff can be created by one machine and one man with skill and determination.

Great job Ken

Robert

Are you gonna post pics of what you did at the show?


----------



## txpaulie (Dec 6, 2011)

Ken,
You may be surprised to learn that I, and I expect many others who "know" you here and elsewhere, would go quite a bit out of our way to spend a day watching you work a scroll saw.
Seriously.:yes:

p


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 6, 2011)

chippin-in said:


> They couldnt have picked a better man to show off a scroll saw and how much awesome stuff can be created by one machine and one man with skill and determination.
> 
> Great job Ken
> 
> ...



I have posted the picture in the finished project section of the forum. I finished the frame today and once I get the finish on it, I will post the cutting and the frame together. Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 6, 2011)

kenbo, Congratulations on your experiance with the tool show, what an honor it must have been! I totaly dig your magnify light, I gotta find one of those, Old eyes ya know. how would you compare the general saw and the dewalt saw? I know you have owned both. A friend, Slicksqueege, let me borrow his dewalt to finish a project that my saw was to small for and I loved that saw. I understand that both saws are made buy the same company? I was just wondering what your opinion of the 2 saws was? I don't want to hijack your thread because lord knows you deserve it, maybe start a kinda review under power tools?


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 6, 2011)

woodtickgreg said:


> kenbo, Congratulations on your experiance with the tool show, what an honor it must have been! I totaly dig your magnify light, I gotta find one of those, Old eyes ya know. how would you compare the general saw and the dewalt saw? I know you have owned both. A friend, Slicksqueege, let me borrow his dewalt to finish a project that my saw was to small for and I loved that saw. I understand that both saws are made buy the same company? I was just wondering what your opinion of the 2 saws was? I don't want to hijack your thread because lord knows you deserve it, maybe start a kinda review under power tools?




You are not hijacking this thread at all. I would be more than happy to answer your question. Having owned both saws, I think that I can give you my opinion of both with certainty that I am not steering you wrong. I worked on the DeWalt 788 for years and loved it. In fact, I still love it. The DeWalt and the Excalibur are not made by the same people, but the technolgy was developed by the same people many years ago. DeWalt is DeWalt and the Excalibur is the Excalibur. With that being said, I have to say, that the Excalibur makes the DeWalt look and feel like a toy. It is completely constructed of metal and outweighs the DeWalt considerably. The vibrations on the DeWalt are very low and I always thought that there was no way to improve on this, until I cut on the Excalibur. No vibrations at all. The fact that the table stays flat and the motor tilts to provide angled cuts is a nice feature as well. I don't want to put down the 788, because it served me well for years and is a very nice saw that I was able to acheived fantastic results with, but the Excalibur beats it, hands down. (The price range of the Excalibur is a little above the DeWalt as well)


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks so much kenbo, very interesting comparison. I would very much like to own the excalibur but as you stated it is quite a bit more exspensive, maybe someday. The dewalt is far superior to the older delta that I learned on and still use, so for my next saw and as an upgrade I think I'll probably go for the dewalt. I've been pretty impressed with myself and what I have accomplished so far in my scroll saw journey and wonder what I could do with a quality saw. I do enjoy scrolling, It is very relaxing, good therapy.


----------

